
TikTok's security boss makes his case. Carefully - nnx
https://www.cyberscoop.com/tiktok-lawsuit-security-questions-roland-cloutier/
======
nnx
Interesting that the company says it has never received a data request from
China... and plenty from US authorities (similarly to other social networks)

~~~
mytailorisrich
I think there is a psychosis, partly created by some interests, that the
Chinese government has nothing else to do but to spy on every random person
that lives on the other side of the globe from them.

Effectively Tiktok is 'overseas' only from a Chinese perspective, so they
would first need to have an interest in a person that lives abroad. I'm sure
that there are such people, but then they probably are smart enough not to
just make a formal request to Tiktok about it. And of course I think some
people vastly overestimate (perhaps sometimes disingenuously) the amount of
'interesting' information Tiktok might have in that regards.

